
Ask HN: How many hours do you spend every week on Open source? - neofrommatrix
Specifically, contributing to Open Source projects on your own time. Hours do not count if you are being paid for it.
======
mindcrime
Well, the startup I'm working on does all OSS, so all the time I spend on the
startup (working on product anyway) is spent working on OSS. And since we're
not making any money yet and I don't get paid for that time, it's pretty much
"my own time".

That said, depending on the week, anywhere from 0-60 or so.

